# badalado, divertido, engraçado



## ana luiza

como se diz, em espanhol, que uma coisa é “badalada”?
que um bar ou restaurante é muito freqüentado? que é divertido?

aliás, o adjetivo “divertido” é utilizado mais no sentido de “engraçado”....
ou também no sentido de “animado”???

há, em espanhol, uma designação mais utilizada para o nosso “engraçado”, em português?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Bem-vinda ao fórum.



> como se diz, em espanhol, que uma coisa é “badalada”?
> que um bar ou restaurante é muito freqüentado? que é divertido?


Eu diria popular. Mas pode me explicar o que é badalada, ainda não compreendi.



> aliás, o adjetivo “divertido” é utilizado mais no sentido de “engraçado”....
> ou também no sentido de “animado”???



As duas coisas, mas aqui também temos animado.




> há, em espanhol, uma designação mais utilizada para o nosso “engraçado”, em português?


 
Aqui temos _gracioso_ e _chistoso_, também pode ser _cómico_, a mais apropiada é _gracioso_, é mais frequente, e essa é a tradução literal de engraçado.

Mas ainda pode esperar mais respostas, viu? E só minha opinião.

Um beijo.

Estefanía


----------



## Tomby

Uma coisa badalada em espanhol é uma coisa "_famosa_". Uma pessoa badalada, por exemplo, é uma pessoa "_famosa_".
Um bar muito frequentado, é uma bar "_concurrido_", "_frecuentado_", "_popular_", "_con mucha clientela_", etc. 
A meu ver, um bar divertido, penso que em espanhol é um bar "_animado_".
Quanto à pergunta se há, em espanhol, uma designação mais utilizada para o nosso "engraçado", em português? 
Pois é! Pode ser "_alegre_" ou "_cachondo_" [algo vulgar], segundo os contextos. 
Cumprimentos e bem-vinda ao fórum! 
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Badalado para nós, no contexto mencionado, é algo famoso, que todo mundo comenta a respeito, freqüenta, etc. Por exemplo:


> A série mais badalada do momento, Heroes, volta hoje. ...
> 
> A noite mais badalada do cinema é para os americanos a segunda maior oportunidade para anunciar na TV. ... o Oscar atrai ...
> 
> O casal jantou na badalada pizzaria Capricciosa e não se importou .../QUOTE]


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> Badalado para nós, no contexto mencionado, é algo famoso, que todo mundo comenta a respeito, freqüenta, etc. Por exemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> A série mais badalada do momento, Heroes, volta hoje. ...
> 
> A noite mais badalada do cinema é para os americanos a segunda maior oportunidade para anunciar na TV. ... o Oscar atrai ...
> 
> O casal jantou na badalada pizzaria Capricciosa e não se importou ...
Click to expand...

 
Vaya dato Vanda, no sabía de esa palabra. Menos mal que se menciona.
Pero tampoco estuve tan lejos de interpretarla.

Entonces sí, una discoteca frecuentada se le llamaría por acá de antro popular, famoso.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ana luiza

poxa vida!
que gentis!!!
e rápidos! =D

muchas gracias
saludos cordiales,
ana luiza.


----------



## Mangato

¡ que cosas Estefanía!  por acá antro siginfica, lugar de perdición, lugar pestilente y tenebroso, lupanar, burdel, etc.

Ya ves cuando cruzamos el charco tenemos unos y otros que hacero con salvavidas

Besos, y perdona la brincadeira



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Vaya dato Vanda, no sabía de esa palabra. Menos mal que se menciona.
> Pero tampoco estuve tan lejos de interpretarla.
> 
> Entonces sí, una discoteca frecuentada se le llamaría por acá de antro popular, famoso.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 ​


----------



## Tomby

Mangato tienes razón respecto a "antro", pero además de los calificativos o sinónimos que has expuesto, también un antro era una pequeña ermita, apenas de unos 15 o 20 metros cuadrados donde vivían antiguamente los monjes como los anacoretas. Cuando en el convento o monasterio tocaban la campana para avisarlos, se reunían para los menesteres propios de la orden monástica. En mi ciudad entre mi ciudad natal y Benicàssim se hay un paraje donde se encuentra el Monasterio de Las Palmas y aún se pueden contemplar dichos antros, que como podrás imaginar son de escaso valor arquitectónico.
Eso sí, lo de "antro" tiene su pizca de gracia. 
Boas noites / Bona nit!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Chicos, pero yo creo que ustedes están exagerando un poco. Por acá en Venezuela la palabra antro no se usa mucho, creo que es imfluencia mejicana.

Ayyyyy Mangato, creo que tú fuiste el que más exageró, lo entiendo, hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha, hahahahahahaha.

Pero un antro también puede ser badalado, ¿no?. Es badalado.

Bueno, lo que sí es, es que en las novelas mejicanas un antro no es lo peor. Siempre que las veía las chichas de ahí decían: Hey chicos vamos al antro, y cuando llegaban al sitio eso me parecía la discoteca más común del mundo, música, adolescentes, bebida, luces coloridas, parejitas...etc. No sé si por allá las discontecas sean muy conservadoras, pero lo que también es, es que los antros (sigo con la palabras, es la discoteca sabes...) latinoamericanas no están muy lejos de ser eso que ustedes dicen. No es que quiera criticar a nuestras discotecas...pero bueno...

Ahhh otra cosa que especifican en las telenovelas mejicanas: antros de mala muerte. Eso sí es *toooodoooo* lo que tú dijiste Mangato. Hehehehe. 

Hehehehehehe. Ay como me puedo reír al leer los adjetivos que empleaste Mangato para decirme lo de antro, haahaha tenebroso.

Un besotote a ambos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Mangato

Hola Estefanía. Buenos días:

Claro que exagero, y mucho. Además tengo la costumbre de escribir con ironía. Según DRAE, antro es:
1- Gruta, cueva o caverna, 
2- Local, establecimiento o vivienda de mala reputación.
Como ves significados mucho más neutros que lo que yo interpreto.

Traté de resaltar la enorme diferencia de concepto que tenemos, en ocasiones, aquí y en Hispanoamérica para las mismas palabras. En cualquier caso, en España, esa palabra tiene una connotación muy despectiva. Yo la asocio (esto es personal) a lugar con poca luz. De ahí lo de tenebroso, siniestro, húmedo, sucio, destartalado, pestilente, frío, goznes que chirrían, gritos y susurros......... _*Sinto arrepios e*_ _*fico* *apavorado JAJAJAJA*_ *e* *con vontade* *de conhecer esses antros badalados........*

Muy interesante también el comentario de los _antros_ a que hace Tomba, cuya significación y existencia desconocía. Estos sí que podrían ser los antros de _*buena muerte*_ que echaba en falta, en contraposición a los de mala muerte a los que haces referencia.

Besos y un estupendo domingo lleno humor



Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Chicos, pero yo creo que ustedes están exagerando un poco. Por acá en Venezuela la palabra antro no se usa mucho, creo que es imfluencia mejicana.
> 
> Ayyyyy Mangato, creo que tú fuiste el que más exageró, lo entiendo, hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaha, hahahahahahaha.
> 
> Pero un antro también puede ser badalado, ¿no?. Es badalado.
> 
> Bueno, lo que sí es, es que en las novelas mejicanas un antro no es lo peor. Siempre que las veía las chichas de ahí decían: Hey chicos vamos al antro, y cuando llegaban al sitio eso me parecía la discoteca más común del mundo, música, adolescentes, bebida, luces coloridas, parejitas...etc. No sé si por allá las discontecas sean muy conservadoras, pero lo que también es, es que los antros (sigo con la palabras, es la discoteca sabes...) latinoamericanas no están muy lejos de ser eso que ustedes dicen. No es que quiera criticar a nuestras discotecas...pero bueno...
> 
> Ahhh otra cosa que especifican en las telenovelas mejicanas: antros de mala muerte. Eso sí es *toooodoooo* lo que tú dijiste Mangato. Hehehehe.
> 
> Hehehehehehe. Ay como me puedo reír al leer los adjetivos que empleaste Mangato para decirme lo de antro, haahaha tenebroso, hahahahaha..............................................Entendí.
> 
> Un besotote a ambos.
> 
> Estefanía.


 

​


----------



## Tomby

Estefanía y Mangato, sin ironías y hablando en serio. Es muy normal en España nombrar un lugar de mala reputación como "antro de perdición" y ahí cabe todo lo malo que podamos imaginar: prostitución, droga, juego, negocios sucios, etc.
¡Feliz semana!


----------



## Vanda

Antro de perdição tem o mesmo significado mencionado por TT no Brasil.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola.

Bueno, que bien que se ha aclarado entonces el significado de antro, en todo los sentidos. Así uno sabe dónde la usa, y qué sentido tiene su uso acá, allá. etc.

Un besos a todos


----------

